# stuff that my human does that puzzles me...



## girlzilla (Aug 20, 2007)

my human is a bit of a nutter, i've already established that, but she does stuff that i simply cannot understand. for example:

1) why does she INSIST on kissing my face all over when she can clearly see i am trying to take a nap?! i know i look cute when i'm napping but it's SO rude to wake me up just to make sqwee noises and plant smackers on my face. everytime i jump on HER face when she's asleep, she gets grumpy:grumpy:

2) why does she remove all her leg fur only to put on those silly black things she calls stockings? why not just STOP shaving her leg fur off so that can keep her warm instead? the stupid thing is, she never learns. she obviously realises her legs get cold when they are fur-less yet she KEEPS shaving them. so silly. i think furry stumps on a woman look hot.

3) why does she sleep at night and get up during the day? um hello mummy, you're doing it backwards!! it's PLAY during the night and SLEEP during the day! 

4) how come the cat is allowed to sleep on the bed but i'm not? okay, so i sometimes wizzle or do plops on the bed but so what? the cat leaves heaps of her fur all over the bed! and i don't attack mummy's feet either like moo the cat does. at least i'm nice.

5) why does mummy's male guests come in through the window? why not use the door like normal people do?

6) why does mummy stand under that thingy that squirts the water to get herself all clean? why not just lick herself? or better yet, why not just let ME lick her clean? i always do a good job of cleaning her face! :biggrin2:

7) what are those snacks mummy keeps up her nose that she's always eating? and why hasn't she offered ME one? 

i love my mummy but she's a bit hard to figure out sometimes!


----------



## Georgie (Aug 20, 2007)

i dunno, but dose are good puzzly fings!


----------



## girlzilla (Aug 20, 2007)

*Georgie wrote: *


> i dunno, but dose are good puzzly fings!


puzzly fings lol that's very cute wabbit speak :biggrin2:


----------



## Roxie (Aug 20, 2007)

do you mind if i add more??? Pwease
1) when i dig a hole whith comfy dirt mommy scowds me! Hmph

2) How come the mean doggie is awowed to sweep in the house and i am not??

3) Why does mommy bring a big thing with a lense on it and tries to follow me with it??:shock:

4) Why does mama show me a mini me. She calls it a "salt dough" of me?? why have a fake one when you could have the reall one **gives people licks**

Mommy is cool but she has a few quirks bout her


----------



## ThatsMySimi (Aug 21, 2007)

*girlzilla wrote: *


> 5) why does mummy's male guests come in through the window? why not use the door like normal people do?



Hehehe, Hes breaking in! You need to be the gaurd bunny - duh! hehehe. No really, there are no awnsers for all your questions, other than the furry legs one... Mom says thats cause she doesn't want to look like a "cave woman" what ever THAT is...

Humins are weird........... Thats the explanation to all of your questions - WEIRD I TELL YOU WEIRD!



-Ash


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Aug 21, 2007)

*girlzilla wrote: *


> 2) why does she remove all her leg fur only to put on those silly black things she calls stockings? why not just STOP shaving her leg fur off so that can keep her warm instead? the stupid thing is, she never learns. she obviously realises her legs get cold when they are fur-less yet she KEEPS shaving them. so silly. i think furry stumps on a woman look hot.


The male humns think it is nice. But they come in windows and are just plin wired. We used to have one but he got kicked out for not lovin us and bring stinky.


----------



## Butterfinger (Aug 22, 2007)

Yeah! My mommy is weird like that too :? Except the 'males coming through the window', thing. I'd keep an eye on them if I were you. 
I got a question, too! 

How come I can only pee on one teensy tiny square of my room? How reasonable is that?! There's so much space in the whole thing, I don't see why I can't pee wherever I like. :X 
~Butter


----------



## girlzilla (Aug 22, 2007)

lol butter, i agree. it's OUR territory dang it! we should be able to pee in or on anything we like! anything lying in our path should be fair game!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Aug 23, 2007)

I have to agree wis you on that peeing sing! Why tant we pees where we likes too? Awso, why do they haves to keep us cages clean? Awso, why moove our furneetur? They AWAYS moove my furneetur and then whens i move it bat, they yells at me! ugh! It's so brustratin! I wants my tage to smeell and look likes ive been shere, nots like an angel cames and cleaned up aww nice! It drives me trazy! I should write this in my livejournal too! oh well...maybe some osther time...it's like ate oh cluack here! haha! I like sat! Awso, why does the woof gets to sleep inside? The meows have to sleep outside tus they potty! Same as me, but they dont haves to be in a tage! I wants Freadom! Well ive gots to go to bed...nighty nigty!

~Lily~


----------



## swanlake (Sep 23, 2007)

our momie is smart, she dont gett rid of fur on her legs, she sais shes to 'lazy' why is lazy bad?? also, why does momie get mad when i nibble on her shirt?? i am bein a fashon designer!! momie needs to givwe more food too. she worried aobut us bein fat. i say wat wrong with fat? noothin.

-fuz and shadow


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Nov 6, 2007)

Well...when ezer I play with stuff I am not opposed to my mommy yells at me. I don no y? I wants to play wis what I find, not the werd toys she gets me from the petty store. Gosh and she always pickes me up. I wants to be on the ground, notsflying thru the air! I know seriusly I never get to seep inside the house. The drooly woof gets to seep inside and no less on they're bed! I cont believe it! An zin she is trying to teach me how to do this jumpy stuff where I gots to go over obstickls and im like " lady I am a rabbit, i know how to jump I aint retarded!" Her meows are so werd, they follow me around and stalk me! I cont go anywheres wif out them on me wittle tail. 

Anoser thing she does is bath me. It is cold and I get wet, tooooooo wet. I gots a tong give me a chanc to clean meself. She puts on dis stuf got hampoo. it smells funky and it make me fur go all tiff for a while. I really dont like it. Hmmph!

~Savannah~


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Nov 6, 2007)

*swanlake wrote: *


> . i say wat wrong with fat? noothin.
> 
> -fuz and shadow



Dat is tute! hehe. I am kinda pugee but i ok....i guesz. hehe. 

My mommi is gettinsing anoder bunny dis weekend dough. hehe. His name's CFL (Cody's Fancy Lops) Mississippi but my mommie's gonna call hims Finale or somesing, cuz Mississippi isn't no boyzez name. nope it ain't. hehe. wels i gofs to go, bun-bye! 

Love, Lily

(Again!)


----------

